# Thought this was COOL !



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Found this on youtube.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrIsjH6bntg[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Didn't watch the video........... Got to get to bed.......... but that looks cool right off. I've actually seen these before and they are cool little rigs. The last one I saw had power to the trailer wheels too.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

It's almost like having your own little switch station if you had quite a few trailers to move around but did not want to bring out the actual tractor you could use this to move them around on your property!

Awesome!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Steering/operating kinda have the fun,guess the future will tell.


----------

